# New Morman complaint!



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

OK, I just read this article in today's Wall Street Journal and here is the jist of it: 50% of people in a poll stated they would have strong reservations about voting for a Mormon. They spoke with a Mormon sociologist. Who stated: "We had no idea ther was so much anti-Mormon literature out there, it is rather like anti-Semitism." People, firstly I call you to note two things. I own and have read books (as have many of you) that explain the difference between Mormonism and orthodox Christianity, that is not "anti-Mormon" it is Apologetics, plain and simple (the Mormons do this as well), as for the comparison to anti-Semitism, it is too absurd to answer! These people own banks, land, hotels, they have high ranking Goverment positions, the list could go on! Where is the oppression? Look Brethren, am I the only the who thinks this is a creation of a non-issue for their gain? Thoughts? Feedback?


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 8, 2008)

Not surprising. Protestant apologetics are routinely denounced as anti-Catholic by Roman Catholics.


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Not surprising. Protestant apologetics are routinely denounced as anti-Catholic by Roman Catholics.


True! BUT, I think the LDS are working an "angle" on this. Plus, we have had a Catholic President.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 8, 2008)

As I recall, the word "bigotry" was a buzz-word by the papists in the 1960 Nixon-Kennedy Presidential election, much as the word "anti-Mormonism" is this year.

Maybe Blue Tick, who lives in Utah, could provide some examples of what it's like in many cases when a non-Mormon moves to the beehive state and remains a non-Mormon!


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> As I recall, the word "bigotry" was a buzz-word by the papists in the 1960 Nixon-Kennedy Presidential election, much as the word "anti-Mormonism" is this year.
> 
> Maybe Blue Tick, who lives in Utah, could provide some examples of what it's like in many cases when a non-Mormon moves to the beehive state and remains a non-Mormon!


Good idea "Jay-b" that WOULD be an interesting take.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 8, 2008)

"Calvinist" Richard Mouw (prez of my alma mater) went to Utah a couple of years ago to apologize for the way evangelicals had treated their "brothers" in the LDS. 


Craig Blomberg has spent a good deal of time in intentional "dialogue" with LDS representatives.

Even granting that sometimes we go beyond apologetics to name-calling, mischaracterizations, and even bearing false witness, we live in a particularly thin-skinned day if disagreement must count as bigotry. Perhaps we are being bigoted if we make fun of their funny underwear. But, dealing with fundamental disagreements of doctrine regarding the person of God must surely be fair game!


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> "Calvinist" Richard Mouw (prez of my alma mater) went to Utah a couple of years ago to apologize for the way evangelicals had treated their "brothers" in the LDS.
> 
> 
> Craig Blomberg has spent a good deal of time in intentional "dialogue" with LDS representatives.
> ...


YES! Amen Brother, the last part is really what I am dealing with! The books I own do NOT make fun of the underwear and things of that nature! They deal fairly with fundamental disagreements, and to repeat what I posted earlier, Mormons have their own "apolgetics" literature!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 8, 2008)

Speaking of oppression...that is exactly what they do in Utah to Christians.


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> Speaking of oppression...that is exactly what they do in Utah to Christians.


Shhhhhh! They would never admit to that behind the "Beehive Curtain"!


----------



## Stephen (Feb 8, 2008)

It is one thing to spread false witness against our neighbor, whether he is Mormon or Papist. It is quite another thing to speak against false doctrine that will damn souls to hell. Mormon's like all cults use the same tactic against their opponents by stating that we are speaking anti-Mormon lies. It is not a lie to expose the history of Mormonism or point out its false doctrines. We are called to speak the truth and to warn them of their sin. Most of the literature out their opposing Mormonism, with the exception of Ed Decker's material, is very good.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 8, 2008)

etexas said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of oppression...that is exactly what they do in Utah to Christians.
> ...


 
Are you behiving yourself?


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > LadyFlynt said:
> ...


Lol! I am I am just not sure about behavior in the "Land of the Saints."


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

Stephen said:


> It is one thing to spread false witness against our neighbor, whether he is Mormon or Papist. It is quite another thing to speak against false doctrine that will damn souls to hell. Mormon's like all cults use the same tactic against their opponents by stating that we are speaking anti-Mormon lies. It is not a lie to expose the history of Mormonism or point out its false doctrines. We are called to speak the truth and to warn them of their sin. Most of the literature out their opposing Mormonism, with the exception of Ed Decker's material, is very good.


Yes! Amen again! I do not use Decker stuff, as you say, most of the Christian literature is charitable and sober in tone.


----------



## reformedcop (Feb 8, 2008)

The funny thing is that when they are called out as being a false religion, its "anti-mormon" or "bigotry". But the foundation for the Mormon religion is Joseph Smith's "revelation" that all Protestant churches were an abomination.


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

As we say in East Texas "Good pernt!"


----------



## reformedcop (Feb 8, 2008)

etexas said:


> As we say in East Texas "Good pernt!"



Your gonna have to fill this California boy in on what a pernt is


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

reformedcop said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > As we say in East Texas "Good pernt!"
> ...


Lol! pernt=point


----------



## reformedcop (Feb 8, 2008)

etexas said:


> reformedcop said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...


----------



## etexas (Feb 8, 2008)

reformedcop said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > reformedcop said:
> ...


Glad you like it! My Uncle used to say to me as a kid "What's your pernt boy!"


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 8, 2008)

I've had a conversation with a Mormon before in which he asked why we would ever treat the Mormons (which apparently = Christians in their eyes) as a 'sect' (he wouldn't use the word cult) but he got really quiet when I mentioned that according to him and his leaders, _I_ was an apostate. They love to tread both sides of that line.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 8, 2008)

All this is part of American rhetoric. Whenever one group want's to win over the opinion of the masses they try to brand their opponents as intolerant or narrow minded. It's been going on for over a century now at least, trying to appeal to the common American value of pragmatism and toleration. Don't be shocked my brothers.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Feb 8, 2008)

As a Calvinist I had no idea there was so much anti-calvinist literature out there, it is sort of like Anti-semitism. 

I say all of us Calvinists should speak out against this horrible prejudice, those like Dan Corner are oppressing us!

(Note: this is totally tongue and cheek and not to be taken seriously)


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 8, 2008)

Stephen said:


> It is one thing to spread false witness against our neighbor, whether he is Mormon or Papist. It is quite another thing to speak against false doctrine that will damn souls to hell. Mormon's like all cults use the same tactic against their opponents by stating that we are speaking anti-Mormon lies. It is not a lie to expose the history of Mormonism or point out its false doctrines. We are called to speak the truth and to warn them of their sin. Most of the literature out there opposing Mormonism, with the exception of Ed Decker's material, is very good.





...All except the part about Ed Decker's material....

Okay, I'm kidding! 

I like Mormonism, by Anthony A. Hokema (Eerdmans Publishing Company, 1963) and The Case Against Mormonism (3 volumes), by Jerald and Sandra Tanner


----------



## Craig (Feb 10, 2008)

I read a book when I was visiting with some of my "step" in-laws (all Mormon, btw) called I Love Mormons.

Hokey title aside, it give you an idea of what Mormonism is...it is more of a culture than anything...not rigidly intellectual like Calvinism...so hashing out differences, to them, appears to be an affront.

I'm not trying to justify their reaction...I think it is thin skinned, but remember what they appeal to when it comes to the truth of the Book of Mormon: their heart being warmed.

The book is good for gaining insight, but I still would favor a friendly Van Tillian encounter than following the author's every recommendation.


----------



## etexas (Feb 10, 2008)

Craig said:


> I read a book when I was visiting with some of my "step" in-laws (all Mormon, btw) called I Love Mormons.
> 
> Hokey title aside, it give you an idea of what Mormonism is...it is more of a culture than anything...not rigidly intellectual like Calvinism...so hashing out differences, to them, appears to be an affront.
> 
> ...


Truthfully, it is not any conspiracy and they know it. This all popped up after Romney crumbled.


----------

